# Cinexplosion



## Russell Anderson (Dec 9, 2021)

I think this means re-install, no? How else would I go about fixing this?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks like the problem of some older 8DIO libraries where the picture-folder is not at the right location. If I remember it correctly you have to copy the pictures-folder to:
C:\Users\YourName\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\pictures\

Good luck


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 9, 2021)

Is the library activated in Native Access?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 9, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I think this means re-install, no? How else would I go about fixing this?


What developer/library is it you are trying to load? I can't tell based on your post.


----------



## mgaewsj (Dec 9, 2021)

this happened to me (in particular with 8dio libraries, but not only with those) when I moved libraries to other SSDs.

I "solved" the issue with symlinks (I am on a mac btw). Please note that symlinks (ln -s) are not aliases


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 9, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Is the library activated in Native Access?


Does 8Dio even have any libraries that run on Kontakt Player? That's why the demo mode thing has me confused. But I can't even tell what library it is so .


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 9, 2021)

I've also seen something like this happen in Vienna Ensemble Pro when loading Kontakt instruments, before having a client connected to the server instance.

Once the client DAW connects to the VE Pro server, the Kontakt interface fixes itself. Weird, I know.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 9, 2021)

Symfoniq said:


> I've also seen something like this happen in Vienna Ensemble Pro when loading Kontakt instruments, before having a client connected to the server instance.
> 
> Once the client DAW connects to the VE Pro server, the Kontakt interface fixes itself. Weird, I know.


It's just what Kontakt libraries look like under the hood when it can't skin any of the ui element images. Just hazard a guess that this is Cineperc?


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 9, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's just what Kontakt libraries look like under the hood when it can't skin any of the ui element images. Just hazard a guess that this is Cineperc?


I think so based on the thread title...


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 9, 2021)

It is Cineperc, thanks. I’ll get to trying some of these on my weekend starting in 11 hours.

Also, last I checked anyway it was not activatable. I figure it would be since it became licensed from what I remember, but I didn’t see it on my to-install list. I may have missed a serial in my emails.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 9, 2021)

I did miss the serial! I’ll check it out once I get home.

EDIT: It worked. Had to input serial, restart, then input serial again... then after closing and reloading, it is working properly now.


----------

